# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Nuc for sale

## Silvbee

Hi all,

I have a 5 frame nuc thats ready to go in Edinburgh. The nuc is result of a split from one of my hives and is doing really well.

If anyone's interested or would like some more information fell free to PM me here or contact me at: silvey_uk@hotmail.com.

Cheers

----------

